# So I wake up this Morning With this in My Head



## formula1 (Sep 2, 2011)

God is so Good!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 2, 2011)

What a great song and a perfect reminder to myself.


----------



## Chuckleberry FIN (Sep 2, 2011)

*Great song*

I have spent a year stalking the freshwater fishing section of this web site and only recently have started exploring other parts.  So I stopped here tonight and listened to that song / video.  That was an awesome choice. 

It lifted my spirits and reminded me of why I get so emotional in church on Sunday mornings -- GRACE !     It is truly amazing and as this song says... I wonder how he could love me ?    I don't understand it but I certainly do appreciate it !


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you!! Awesome!


----------

